# Any reports from Greenup?



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in Dayton with cabin fever really bad. Any Ohio River reports?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

All i can tell ya is the river is super high, and I haven't seen anyone fishing there in several DAYS (usually a bad sign).


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

river is close to flood stage looks like chocolate milk
greg


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, but that's not helping my cabin fever any. Maybe next month?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

At what level does the upper walk at the dam become usable?Planing on going Monday if the walkway is usable,river will be at about 25'.
Jake


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

the top walk is usable at 20' and the lower one at about 17'


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Was so nice today went to the dam without expecting any good fishing which was so.About a dozen down there without anyone catching any.The water is about 6' above the upper walk,swift and slightly dirty without any birds hitting the water.
Jake


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Greenup 27 feet 7am. Expecting 47 feet by Saturday if the projections hold.
50 and you are almost able to fish from the parking lot.
40 deg water temps.. Paducah area 45 deg F Pittsburgh 38 deg F
Maybe later......... Need some good weather to raise temps some.

True 20 top walk and around 17 lower....


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Ohiou 98,
How do you do in Portsmouth? I visit there once a year and always wonder if there is fish there. If so, What are you catching? 

Thanks and have a great afternoon

Tim


----------

